# أريد صور أو معلومات عن مراحل تنفيذ وتركيب أبراج الاتصالات مع الشكر



## يوسف عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد سعيد لكافة الزملاء وأرجو ممن يتوفر لديه صور او معلومات عن مراحل تنفيذ أبراج الاتصالات من الألف إلى الياء ولكم كل الشكر:11:


----------



## اموري (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تنقسم عملية نصب محطة BSSالى عدة مراحل :
اولا : الاعمال المدنية وتشتمل على نصب البرج والشلتر الذي يحتوي بداخله اجهزة الاتصالات
ثانيا: اعمال الباور وتشتمل على Grounding systemوربط المولد في الادول التي يكثر فيها انقطاع التيار الكهربائي .
ثالثا :اعمال RF وهي توصيل الفيدرات بين الانتنه وال BTS وربط المايكرويف وربط البطاريات وربط ال UPS 

المهندس عمار العبادي


----------



## يوسف عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر وهذا ملخص جيد ومسميات هامة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

